

Ask HN: Bay area companies employing FRP and/or Native-JS bridge in their apps - tamasss

Hi, my name is Tamas, I&#x27;m a developer at Prezi ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;prezi.com ) and I&#x27;m going to spend a month in SF participating in a so-called fellowship program, in which we are given the chance to visit other top-notch or aspiring tech companies, meet with the counterparts in our field, and exchange thoughts and experiences.<p>My main area of interest is Mac&#x2F;iOS development but that&#x27;s just too vague so I narrowed it down to two specific topics that might come up in my daily work in the future: Functional&#x2F;Reactive Programming and native-JS hybrid apps.<p>I&#x27;m looking for companies in the Bay area that have got their feet wet in either of these. If you are working for such a company and willing to meet for an informal talk one shiny day in October, I&#x27;ll appreciate if you drop me a line at tamas dot lustyik at prezi dot com. I&#x27;d also be grateful for other 3rd party suggestions, especially if accompanied with contact information.<p>Thanks in advance and see you soon at the meetups!
======
rubiquity
I don't work at Netflix, but from talking to someone there they use FRP in
both Java servers and JavaScript apps. Being that the creator of Elm works at
Prezi, I'm sure they would be interested in sharing practices.

